# Moving to NZ - honest opinion from Tauranga



## jenswaters

I wanted to share my story so far, and offer an honest (and hopefully balanced) opinion.

We have lived in the UK, Canada, the Cayman Islands, and Trinidad & Tobago between us. Whenever we went back to the UK, we found it too busy and built up, pretty stressful to work in (one of the main reasons we left in the first place), and pretty materialistic (both for adults and for children). While we knew that there are places that it is possible NOT to live in this kind of environment, we would never be able to afford to live in our 'ideal' setting. After much discussion, and my partners trip out here, we decided that NZ would be the right place FOR US (and I stress the "us"..NZ is NOT everyone's cup of tea)!!

We didn't submit our EOI until we had all of the supportive paperwork in place, such as university transcripts, registration with necessary bodies, and having NZQA assessment. The only things we left until being picked from the EOI pool was the police checks, as some took longer than others and would have meant that they became invalid by the time we came to submit our ITA (the next stage after EOI is selected). Our EOI and ITA was all submitted within 4 months!!!! We submitted our EOI in July, got selected 24-hours later, and submitted our ITA in the beginning of October. We were assigned a case-worker at the end of January, had our interview 11th February, and got our residency granted 15th February 2010!!!! Pretty fast, I believe. My advice for those at this stage is to ensure that you have as much of the supporting documentation in place BEFORE submitting your EOI...it really takes the stress out of the process (as my friend who is at the beginning now knows)!!!

Once we were approved, we then had to sort out jobs, as we had been granted residency without a job offer. I am a secondary PE teacher and university lecturer (more recently), and my partner is a professional rugby coach (yeah, imagine the draw of NZ for him)!!! We had made the decision that this was a LIFESTYLE move, rather than a career move, so decided that we would pick out a location and source work in that area, rather than applying for work in ANY area of NZ. We decided on Tauranga in the Bay of Plenty. Our reasons are that we don't like big cities (although to NZ's Tauranga IS a city, and is growing pretty fast), but needed to be in a location that had enough going on for our children, a range of schools (better job opportunities...we thought), a warmer climate (we are used to the sun and beaches), but relatively "centrally" located for rugby (we have Auckland to the west, Gisborne to the east, and Waikato region all pretty easy to get to...if you like driving).

I contacted all of the secondary schools and colleges in the area, and the feedback I got was the same...your CV is great, but until you are out here, we just are not prepared to take the risk. It transpires that a lot of schools had offered jobs in the past to people without them already being here (or being close to being here) and had lost out in the end. At least in my discipline of PE and several other areas. Science and maths teachers are more sought after, as are technology teachers. So...we decided to go out there and secure the work once here. I KNOW...a MASSIVE risk, especially with 2 children under 4. However, we had moved back to the UK at Christmas (to make extra sure this is what we wanted), were living at our parents, and despite our best efforts, simply could NOT pick up work!!! I managed to get 4 weeks supply teaching...that was it!!! In that time, we were bleeding money ensuring that the kids stayed in day-care so that IF work came up, they were taken care of. So we figured we would rather be struggling to make ends meet in NZ where we want to be, than struggling in the UK where we didn't want to be. The longer we waited, the less money we would have to move, and then the decision may have been taken out of our hands ANYWAY because we couldn't have paid the flights. So...we left (after a volcano disruption) on 26th April 2010.

The drive to Tauranga was the BEST experience. We were so tired after the flying, but the 3 hours drive (we drove slowly) was energising, and seeing the landscape of this country that we are now calling home was beyond anything I can ever describe. We have lived on white caribbean beaches, in rainforests in Trinidad and in the country of the UK. NOTHING is as beautiful and varied as New Zealand.

I had managed to secure a home prior to leaving. To many this is a huge risk. HOWEVER, this was a family home that was fully furnished (a must for us with no posessions) and for a 4-month period. We knew that this was looked after as they lived in it (but were away travelling for 4 months), and it allowed us a 'base' for a period of time while we found our feet. I found it through TradeMe, and offered to pay the full 4-months upfront (no deposit) IF they reduced the rent by $50. It worked. It is a gorgeous home, right by the sea, and even thoug it is now getting cold, it is still a well-looked after house that does get cold, but isn't damp. NZ housing (have seen many different styles) are not all "sheds" as has been said here. There are older homes, but you just dont rent them if you don't want them!!! Also, from the people we have met, houses are more expensive for what they are in the Auckland area. This may be why a lot of people have this opinion, as many of the more negative comments appear to have come from those in the more expensive area of Auckland. It is cold of an evening, and can get pretty cold at night (our house does NOT have heating). We just have electric blankets on the bed and an oil-based fin heater in our daughters room (she loves the warmth), and these are put of a timer. Not too expensive...yet (although we haven't got into the middle of winter). 

We bought a car as well (a friend of a friend) for $2000, and while it has cost money to service etc, it is still a great car. Yeah, it aint pretty or new, but it is safe, reliable and does the job well. 

Shopping...prices are similar to the UK for many things, but some things can be about 50p to 2 GBP more expensive. I have found this to be the imported brands, such as Kelloggs etc. Just buy local, and the prices are similar to the UK. For a family of 4 (with an enjoyable wine intake!!) we spend about $250 per week, but about $50 of that is on nappies, and stuff just for stocking up (i.e. cleaning products etc that we don't have in yet). 

From my perspective, it seems that many of the complaints about "expensive" costs of living come from the difference between salaries. The NZ prices are similar to UK prices, but the salary is roughly 2/3's of UK salaries. Yes, I guess this does make things a little more 'tight' than in the UK...don't come here expecting to have a lot of spare cash whilst living the same lifestyle as in the UK. If you are coming for a lifestyle change and quality of life, rather than a bigger house, more money in the bank and to give up work, then NZ is great for that. If you are coming for the latter, then you will struggle to find this (unless a millionaire)!!

Regarding teaching (as many previous posts , mine included, have asked)...it IS better to be here than back in the UK to secure MOST jobs (and I stress most). The Kiwis are pretty friendly people, and are impressed by intiative and effort. If you are prepared to make the effort and take the plunge, they are prepared to reward it. DO turn up at every school with a copy of you CV and ask to sign on the relief rosta (supply teaching is called relief teaching here, and is NOT done through an agency, but rather direct with an assistant principal in the school). DO follow up with a call. DO get chatty with the receptionist. DO take ANY days they offer (you can't afford to be too picky..here it is WHO you know, not what you know). Often if a school likes you they will keep you on to fill the roles that d o come up. Supply teachers earn a MINIMUM of $200 a day pre-tax (although you do need to get salary assessed by the Ministry of Education). Education is different...NOT worse or better, just done from a different perspective. NZ educators are trying to achieve the same thing as UK curriculum, but just go about it in a slightly different manner. While there are some downsides to the set-up, there are some plus sides also. I honestly have no fear of putting my children through the education system, and I am working in a "rough" school in NZ (for the definition of rough, see typical comprehensive in the UK).

For any person moving overseas, I would always recommend not to go to ESCAPE anything, but rather go to create something i.e. go to create a better atmosphere for your family, rather than to escape politics at work. Whatever set of problems you are trying to leave behind in one country, you will only swap for another set in another country. I have learned this through my travels over the years...there is no such thing as the perfect life. You can have better ones, but never perfect ones!!! 

You WILL see things that question what you are used to...seeing kids playing sport barefoot and walking the streets with no shoes (trainers are too expensive, which has the added benefit of curbing the materialistic side of that age), windscreens held in with duct tape, and bankers who operate in jeans and rugby shirts and call you by your nickname!!! But you are in a different country with a different culture. To get the most out of a move like this, then you must embrace the culture and way of life. 

Anyways, that's my rambling and 10c worth. Many of you will argue the points, but don't turn this into an argumentative thread.  It is just another (hopefully more positive and realistic) post!!!

Jen


----------



## kukura

Thanks Jen for the honest appraisel. Good to see things are working out. Your a born kiwi!

The kiwi way is one of a 'can do' attitude. That's what attracted me to NZ in the first place.

If everything you see in your life is a problem then moving to NZ or living in NZ is the wrong thing for you. If you just want to moan about things then come live in the UK, you'll be welcomed with open arms.

Positivity keeps you moving forward, negativity moves you backwards. I agree with Jen lets keep this thread about what you CAN and HAVE done to settle in NZ, not what you can't and haven't done. The negatives are no use to anyone wanting to move out to NZ.


----------



## Syrup

Thanks for so much great information. I am also a teacher (secondary science/ chemistry) and am just going through the process of having my qualifications assessed etc. I am coming down for a holiday this July / Aug with the family to get a feel for it all. I was going to try to contact some schools to try to get a feel for the job market (and to scout out schools for my 2 boys). So will hopefully be following in your footsteps.
Jane


----------



## jenswaters

Syrup said:


> Thanks for so much great information. I am also a teacher (secondary science/ chemistry) and am just going through the process of having my qualifications assessed etc. I am coming down for a holiday this July / Aug with the family to get a feel for it all. I was going to try to contact some schools to try to get a feel for the job market (and to scout out schools for my 2 boys). So will hopefully be following in your footsteps.
> Jane


Hey Jane

Congrats on making the decision to move out here. Any advice I can give you (both positive and negative) then feel free. I am still in the process of finding my feet, both in terms of work and curriculum. If you private message me I can give you Skype name and we can chat (have already been chatting to Kukura)!!

Stay positive


----------



## Equestrimom

Hi Jen-
Our family is in the process of working on our ITA. We are looking to relocate to New Plymouth in late December. My husband has a job offer already, so that helps, however, we have 6 children so the paperwork and move is that much more complicated. We are living in Kentucky, US and are definately looking for a simpler, more relaxed, less materialistic lifestyle. I found your comments helpful, realistic, yet positive. Thanks for sharing and perhaps we will meet up when we get there.

Barb


----------



## Ferrari

Equestrimom, What made you decide NZ?


----------



## Ferrari

Jenswaters, what are the average ages of people who come to NZ?


----------



## topcat83

Ferrari said:


> Jenswaters, what are the average ages of people who come to NZ?


Hi Ferrari - Topcat answering as best I can!

Well the main applicant has to be under 55 to get a residents visa.
Not sure how you'd find out the average - Immigration New Zealand may have some stats. I'd guess it would generally be young families in their 30's?

PS Can I also say a very heartfelt Welcome! to Jen as a new Moderator on the Forum.
Jen - it will be great to have another pair of eyes keeping an eye on this unruly  lot!!


----------



## jenswaters

Thanks Terri!!!!  Already thinking this is going to be a full-time job !!!!

Ferrari, I honestly don't know the answer to the numbers. Just from the people I am meeting here in Tauranga, I would say that many people seem to be mid-30's to early 40's. By that standard, I am a baby (was 29 when I started the process). Many people are way under the 55 bracket for Skilled Migrant entry. 

I also saw your comments about the scenery and population numbers. It really is as beautiful as you see!!!! I am living in a supposed city (I believe the population is about 90,000) but it is so spread out and relaxed that it really doesn't feel that way to me. I have yet to see a packed beach here, too, and this is the 'holiday' area for locals!!!

It's great to see so many people are wanting to make the move here. It really is worth it in my opinion. Trust me, when you get the end of the process and actually get here, it will be worth all the paperwork, Equestrimom!!!


----------



## koru

Syrup said:


> Thanks for so much great information. I am also a teacher (secondary science/ chemistry) and am just going through the process of having my qualifications assessed etc. I am coming down for a holiday this July / Aug with the family to get a feel for it all. I was going to try to contact some schools to try to get a feel for the job market (and to scout out schools for my 2 boys). So will hopefully be following in your footsteps.
> Jane


Hi,
here are two govt websites relating to your wish to get a feel for the teaching job market:
teachnz.govt.nz
edgazette.govt.nz
The first is in general and the second gives information about open teaching positions.


----------



## Ferrari

I am getting too old! I have to move quickly now I guess.

Koru, I used to train new police officers-would that count as a "teacher" (LOL)! Shoot, probably not:eyebrows:

I will find a way!!!!


----------



## topcat83

Ferrari said:


> I am getting too old! I have to move quickly now I guess.
> 
> Koru, I used to train new police officers-would that count as a "teacher" (LOL)! Shoot, probably not:eyebrows:
> 
> I will find a way!!!!


Not so old - I was 46 and hubby was 56 when we moved over.... still here 4 years later, and both just had one of those significant birthdays. As my husband has a habit of saying - you're as young as the woman you feel....


----------



## Ferrari

Well I have decided I am coming over, by myself since kids are grown and I am unmarried. At 48 years old I still have a chance. Now to just save up enough money in the darn USA economy=that is the challenge.


----------



## jenswaters

Ferrari said:


> Well I have decided I am coming over, by myself since kids are grown and I am unmarried. At 48 years old I still have a chance. Now to just save up enough money in the darn USA economy=that is the challenge.


It's worth a shot, Ferrari, especially if you don't have kids in tow 

We only came over with $4000 cash, but had already bought a car and rented a house (paid for upfront for 4 months) prior to the move. Cash went fast though, and we are a family of 4!! This may give you an idea of the money you need to have???

Good luck

Jen


----------



## Ferrari

Thanks Jen, I was thinking in that range 5-7,000.


----------



## jenswaters

Ferrari said:


> Thanks Jen, I was thinking in that range 5-7,000.


Ferrari

We went through that in 1 month!!! But that was with 4 of us. You should be fine for double that time AT LEAST!!! Just make sure that you hit the ground running trying to find work...it can take a while through making contacts to get something concrete!!

Good luck, and if you decide to do a "reccie", drop a line!


----------



## Ferrari

OK, I have to ask, what is a "reccie"?


----------



## jenswaters

Ferrari said:


> OK, I have to ask, what is a "reccie"?


HAHA!!!!

A "reccie" means a visit pre-move, to establish where you want to live, cost of living etc etc. Not everyone does it...we didn't!


----------



## Ferrari

jenswaters said:


> HAHA!!!!
> 
> A "reccie" means a visit pre-move, to establish where you want to live, cost of living etc etc. Not everyone does it...we didn't!


Thank you, I will be doing that.:clap2:


----------



## Chris&Denise

Great post Jenny and a warm welcome..


----------



## forcenine

*work visa*



Ferrari said:


> Well I have decided I am coming over, by myself since kids are grown and I am unmarried. At 48 years old I still have a chance. Now to just save up enough money in the darn USA economy=that is the challenge.


Ferrai, How do you intend to work without a work visa? Do you know something I don't? The point system mis very strict, I'm going to go for a partner visa for temporary work but need to live with him here in NZ for 6 months before applying is my understanding. 
Forcenine


----------



## topcat83

forcenine said:


> Ferrai, How do you intend to work without a work visa? Do you know something I don't? The point system mis very strict, I'm going to go for a partner visa for temporary work but need to live with him here in NZ for 6 months before applying is my understanding.
> Forcenine


You can't work without a visa - but you can look for work then apply for a work visa once you have it. It must be a position that can't be filled by a New Zealander though....


----------



## James & Lisa

*Moving to Tauranga*

Hi There,

Like you we have moved around considerably, South Africa, ENgland, The UAE, Qatar, but to name a few. We have just had our EOI accepted and are in the process of formalising our residency. 

We are moving with intention of finding a safe, secure and peaceful environment for our 3 beautiful girls to grow up in. 

We are also looking at setting up a business in the Tauranga area and are looking for reliable sources in which to explore opportunities if anyone has any advice?

Additionally we are torn between the Mount, Tapoa and Bethlehem in terms of location as although the ocean views of the Mount are magnetic, the are zoning for kids schools seems to lean towards Bethlehem. Or is my internet research dodgy???

Any pointers you have would be greatly appreciated. We are on our way, ready to put on the Chiefs jersey on arrival!!!!

Cheers, James


----------



## Chris&Denise

James & Lisa said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Like you we have moved around considerably, South Africa, ENgland, The UAE, Qatar, but to name a few. We have just had our EOI accepted and are in the process of formalising our residency.
> 
> We are moving with intention of finding a safe, secure and peaceful environment for our 3 beautiful girls to grow up in.
> 
> We are also looking at setting up a business in the Tauranga area and are looking for reliable sources in which to explore opportunities if anyone has any advice?
> 
> Additionally we are torn between the Mount, Tapoa and Bethlehem in terms of location as although the ocean views of the Mount are magnetic, the are zoning for kids schools seems to lean towards Bethlehem. Or is my internet research dodgy???
> 
> Any pointers you have would be greatly appreciated. We are on our way, ready to put on the Chiefs jersey on arrival!!!!
> 
> Cheers, James


Hey James.

Are your girls at primary or high schools? ...or both?
The mount/Papamoa area has been under stress due to insufficient schooling although to be fair the entire greater Tauranga area is suffering from the same problem. 

This is eventually being corrected by the building of a new primary school (about 1km from my home in Papamoa east and the building of a large high school in Papamoa East as well. The infrastructure mentioned above as well as many other planned infrastructure projects including a small city here of 30,000 people are the reasons why my wife and I chose this area over and above Bethlehem or any other area. Well that and the fact that we wanted to be walking distance to the beach....otherwise why bother?

Happy to talk about business opportunities as I am an entrepreneur myself and found after moving here that the best opportunities lay in running your own show since employment is somewhat difficult and wages are low.

PM me if you like.

Chris


----------



## Equestrimom

Ferrari said:


> Equestrimom, What made you decide NZ?


Hi Ferrari-
My husband has had a thing for NZ for 20 years. We've never been but from everything we've heard and read it sounds like a place we'd really fit well into. The healthcare system here is a mess and the proposals for reform sound scary. We're tired of paying for everyone else to have what we don't even get. We also want to simplify our life, rid ourselves of all the excess crap that we've collected over the years, start fresh with a new mindset of less is more and show our children that we don't have to keep up with the Joneses. Don't get me wrong, we don't think NZ will be some sort of utopia or something but we want to try something new and different and see if it fits.
He and I are coming the end of July for 12 days to check it out. His job is all lined up which sounds like it's the major issue for people who don't like it there. We love the outdoors and trying new things.
We are so very excited!


----------



## James & Lisa

Hi Chris,

Thanks for your response. The girls are primary and preprimary ages between 2 and 7. We are looking for schools as from the new school year in 2011, as originally we will originally be staying in Hamilton with friends before moving to Tauranga in the New Year, if not sooner. Is there a planned opening date for the primary school in Papamoa?
Schools we have had our eye on are St Mary's and Bethlehem College do you have any thoughts on these? Would i be able to school my kids if i reside Papamoa?

Re the business interests I am very new to the website and haven't mastered the PM thing yet!! If you could Pim me that would be great. I am definitely looking at setting up my own business down there and any pointers you may have would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks again, James


----------



## jenswaters

James & Lisa said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Thanks for your response. The girls are primary and preprimary ages between 2 and 7. We are looking for schools as from the new school year in 2011, as originally we will originally be staying in Hamilton with friends before moving to Tauranga in the New Year, if not sooner. Is there a planned opening date for the primary school in Papamoa?
> Schools we have had our eye on are St Mary's and Bethlehem College do you have any thoughts on these? Would i be able to school my kids if i reside Papamoa?
> 
> Re the business interests I am very new to the website and haven't mastered the PM thing yet!! If you could Pim me that would be great. I am definitely looking at setting up my own business down there and any pointers you may have would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks again, James


Hey James and Lisa

Congrats on deciding to come here. As much as I haven't seen any other areas (I have been here only 7 weeks) I absolutely LOVE Tauranga and the surrounding areas. Every area around here has something to offer, and all of them are nice places to live (next to a lot of outer-city areas I have lived in over in England).

Do you HAVE to choose an area before you get here? We tried to do that, but ended up securing a short-term fully-furnished rental for 4 months in an area called Matua. We thought this was where we wanted to stay, but as we've got more settled, picked up work and got to know the areas, we have decided to move at the end of our lease to Papamoa (we are beach people too, Chris!). I recommend trying this, especially while your belongings are shipped over. The process of getting them can take between 3 and 6 months (depending on when, how and who you shipped with).

In relation to schools...Bethlehem is a private Christian school (an excellent reputation), and children can go all the way through from kindergarten up to A-level/NCEA's). You don't actually have to live in any catchment area for this school, and buses are provided from all over the area. The other school that is pretty good is Otumoetai (primary through to college). It is the biggest state school in the area, and people from Matua, Otumoetai, Bethlehem and Bellevue (to name a few) go here, as there is no other secondary that side of town (although there are plans to build in the future).

In Papamoa, the primary school is pretty good (I believe, although I am a secondary teacher), and they have JUST started opening the Papamoa College (literally opened this year on a rolling intake). It is brand new and state of the art (apparantly).

For more information on the schools, look at TKI - Home for individual school info. The higher the decile point (1 the lowest, 10 the highest) the more affluent the area (although not necessarily the better).

It could take a while to find the right area, so make sure that you come prepared to be open-minded to changing your location. 

Good luck!!

Jen


----------



## Chris&Denise

James & Lisa said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Thanks for your response. The girls are primary and preprimary ages between 2 and 7. We are looking for schools as from the new school year in 2011, as originally we will originally be staying in Hamilton with friends before moving to Tauranga in the New Year, if not sooner. Is there a planned opening date for the primary school in Papamoa?
> Schools we have had our eye on are St Mary's and Bethlehem College do you have any thoughts on these? Would i be able to school my kids if i reside Papamoa?
> 
> Re the business interests I am very new to the website and haven't mastered the PM thing yet!! If you could Pim me that would be great. I am definitely looking at setting up my own business down there and any pointers you may have would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks again, James


Hi James. I think you have to make a certain no of posts before you can PM or I can PM you. 4 from memory so when you get there then we'll be able to pm. Either way its not working at present. 

There are many schooling options all across Tauranga including in Papamoa. We have personally chosen to send our kids next year to the new school being opened here in the first term of 2011 since it will be brand new and is going to be a small school with a total of about 300 kids when full. This appeals to us. It does have a catchment area however. You can go to goldensands.school.nz for info if you like. 

Jen is quite right I think. Come and take a look around for a few weeks or even months. There's no need to rush what will likely be a totally new lifestyle for you and your family. We spent about 3 months travelling the entire country and then rented a place for about a year. By that stage we were totally clear on where we wanted to be and why. We now have no regrets whatsoever.


----------



## topcat83

James & Lisa said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Thanks for your response. The girls are primary and preprimary ages between 2 and 7. We are looking for schools as from the new school year in 2011, as originally we will originally be staying in Hamilton with friends before moving to Tauranga in the New Year, if not sooner. Is there a planned opening date for the primary school in Papamoa?
> Schools we have had our eye on are St Mary's and Bethlehem College do you have any thoughts on these? Would i be able to school my kids if i reside Papamoa?
> 
> Re the business interests I am very new to the website and haven't mastered the PM thing yet!! If you could Pim me that would be great. I am definitely looking at setting up my own business down there and any pointers you may have would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks again, James


Hi James & Lisa - Welcome to the Forum.

You'll be able to PM other members once you've had five posts - but we'd love it if you'd carry on your conversation here. There are a few others out there who are bound to be in the same boat


----------



## James & Lisa

Hi Jen, Chris

Thanks for the info. After living the gypsy life we are used to being flexible with moving, although we are looking to bring that to an end as soon as possible. In saying that your advice is logical and in line with what we were planning which was to arrive in Sep with an aim to be in or around the 'permanent' area by Jan in time for the school year which starts in Feb.

Hardest part now is the wait!! Resignation went in at work today so now there's no turning back!!!!

Thank you all for the input and advice to date I will have a look at the websites you have referred and come back to you with a 100 more questions!!! Your positivity about the place makes us believe we are making the right decision and we can't wait to get there.

Cheers for now.
James


----------



## Chris&Denise

James & Lisa said:


> Hi Jen, Chris
> 
> Thanks for the info. After living the gypsy life we are used to being flexible with moving, although we are looking to bring that to an end as soon as possible. In saying that your advice is logical and in line with what we were planning which was to arrive in Sep with an aim to be in or around the 'permanent' area by Jan in time for the school year which starts in Feb.
> 
> Hardest part now is the wait!! Resignation went in at work today so now there's no turning back!!!!
> 
> Thank you all for the input and advice to date I will have a look at the websites you have referred and come back to you with a 100 more questions!!! Your positivity about the place makes us believe we are making the right decision and we can't wait to get there.
> 
> Cheers for now.
> James


James. I have something that may be worthwile for you but need an email...or is there anyway to send a file on this thing??


----------



## Chris&Denise

jenswaters said:


> Hey James and Lisa
> 
> Congrats on deciding to come here. As much as I haven't seen any other areas (I have been here only 7 weeks) I absolutely LOVE Tauranga and the surrounding areas. Every area around here has something to offer, and all of them are nice places to live (next to a lot of outer-city areas I have lived in over in England).
> 
> Do you HAVE to choose an area before you get here? We tried to do that, but ended up securing a short-term fully-furnished rental for 4 months in an area called Matua. We thought this was where we wanted to stay, but as we've got more settled, picked up work and got to know the areas, we have decided to move at the end of our lease to Papamoa (we are beach people too, Chris!). I recommend trying this, especially while your belongings are shipped over. The process of getting them can take between 3 and 6 months (depending on when, how and who you shipped with).
> 
> In relation to schools...Bethlehem is a private Christian school (an excellent reputation), and children can go all the way through from kindergarten up to A-level/NCEA's). You don't actually have to live in any catchment area for this school, and buses are provided from all over the area. The other school that is pretty good is Otumoetai (primary through to college). It is the biggest state school in the area, and people from Matua, Otumoetai, Bethlehem and Bellevue (to name a few) go here, as there is no other secondary that side of town (although there are plans to build in the future).
> 
> In Papamoa, the primary school is pretty good (I believe, although I am a secondary teacher), and they have JUST started opening the Papamoa College (literally opened this year on a rolling intake). It is brand new and state of the art (apparantly).
> 
> For more information on the schools, look at TKI - Home for individual school info. The higher the decile point (1 the lowest, 10 the highest) the more affluent the area (although not necessarily the better).
> 
> It could take a while to find the right area, so make sure that you come prepared to be open-minded to changing your location.
> 
> Good luck!!
> 
> Jen


Hey Jen. It will be lovely to have you as a neighbour. Welcome to the beach. Our plan is still to head of to Asia (if we can get sorted with someone that wants a furnished place till mid Jan).....too much to do aghhh!!.

Hope the job situation for you guys comes right too.

Decile ratings can be useful but sometimes they can be misleading so it always pays to check out the school yourself. As you know my lovely wife is a teacher as well and wouldn't go by decile ratings alone. Particularly for primary school your kids day is almost entirely in the hands of one teacher. That teacher is everything and the school itself is less important.

Best luck to all.


----------



## jenswaters

Chris&Denise said:


> Hey Jen. It will be lovely to have you as a neighbour. Welcome to the beach. Our plan is still to head of to Asia (if we can get sorted with someone that wants a furnished place till mid Jan).....too much to do aghhh!!.
> 
> Hope the job situation for you guys comes right too.
> 
> Decile ratings can be useful but sometimes they can be misleading so it always pays to check out the school yourself. As you know my lovely wife is a teacher as well and wouldn't go by decile ratings alone. Particularly for primary school your kids day is almost entirely in the hands of one teacher. That teacher is everything and the school itself is less important.
> 
> Best luck to all.


Chris

GREAT advice on the decile rating, especially in relation to primary schools. From a secondary perspective, the decile rating can be useful to establish facilities and opportunities (sad, but often true). In my opinion, however, I find that whatever school your children are in they have to be in a place that is right for THEM. As each child is an individual, you need to see how that schools opportunities and ethos suits them. Besides, more money doens't necessarily buy a happier school...just a different dynamic and different set of issues!!!

Hope you guys have sussed PM's now. Have you tried leaving visitor messages on each others profiles??? Think that you may be able to leave email addresses there, and then remove them if you don't want others to get that info


----------



## James & Lisa

Hi Chris,

Sure thing. Our email address is


Regards James


----------



## ggericke

Thank you for the information Jen, it is the best view I found thus far on the web reagrding a move to New Zealand for a family of four. We are in the process of moving to New Zeland ourselves from South Africa, for obvious reasons.....Good luck to you guys.

George


----------



## jenswaters

ggericke said:


> Thank you for the information Jen, it is the best view I found thus far on the web reagrding a move to New Zealand for a family of four. We are in the process of moving to New Zeland ourselves from South Africa, for obvious reasons.....Good luck to you guys.
> 
> George


And to you too!!!! Glad that my ramblings can be of help. Good luck, and please feel free to contact me should you have any more questions

Jen


----------



## PeterCC

We have been Tauranga for 5 years, no regrets and love living accross teh road from the beach. We started off in Wellington but it wasn't as nice as here.


----------



## kiterose

*good read*

Hi Jen (and any others),

I have never posted on here but now feel I have some right to do so as I am finally, properly ex-pat!!!

I really enjoyed reading your story 'so far' and was attracted by the title as we have just moved to Tauranga also!!

My partner and I actually arrived a few months ago. He is Australian and I am a brit. We came accross from Australia where we were living and I was waiting for all the right bits of paper to come through.

We could not be happier about our change of place, country or life-style. We are still 'settling in' but I could not agree more about the perspective you hold determining the success of a move such as this. We knew the money would not equate Aus or UK (having said that I am earning much more here compared to my hospital job back home) but its how we wanted to live differently that mattered to us. The weather matters to our general sense of happiness, being near water, having space and a slower pace to everything is also something we evaluate within the equation. It has value just like money.

As you say life stressors are everywhere! And I know well those who have expected a place just to simply make all bad things go away. And you're right you forget about how naff that car might be when it takes you to so many beautiful places and carries all your smelly gear home too!!!!

Its horses for courses and like you our wine habit is particularly happy about the NW prices on decent drops you only see on the top shelf at home!!

Rose


----------



## Chris&Denise

kiterose said:


> Hi Jen (and any others),
> 
> I have never posted on here but now feel I have some right to do so as I am finally, properly ex-pat!!!
> 
> I really enjoyed reading your story 'so far' and was attracted by the title as we have just moved to Tauranga also!!
> 
> My partner and I actually arrived a few months ago. He is Australian and I am a brit. We came accross from Australia where we were living and I was waiting for all the right bits of paper to come through.
> 
> We could not be happier about our change of place, country or life-style. We are still 'settling in' but I could not agree more about the perspective you hold determining the success of a move such as this. We knew the money would not equate Aus or UK (having said that I am earning much more here compared to my hospital job back home) but its how we wanted to live differently that mattered to us. The weather matters to our general sense of happiness, being near water, having space and a slower pace to everything is also something we evaluate within the equation. It has value just like money.
> 
> As you say life stressors are everywhere! And I know well those who have expected a place just to simply make all bad things go away. And you're right you forget about how naff that car might be when it takes you to so many beautiful places and carries all your smelly gear home too!!!!
> 
> Its horses for courses and like you our wine habit is particularly happy about the NW prices on decent drops you only see on the top shelf at home!!
> 
> Rose


Welcome Rose.

You sound like you have a great attitude and I for one think you are dead right regarding certain things having value. Less stress, unbelievable beauty, space, weather all have enormous value in my book. its a matter of priorities and I know where mine lie.

I wish you all the very best.

Chris


----------



## kiterose

*Thats nice!*



Chris&Denise said:


> Welcome Rose.
> 
> You sound like you have a great attitude and I for one think you are dead right regarding certain things having value. Less stress, unbelievable beauty, space, weather all have enormous value in my book. its a matter of priorities and I know where mine lie.
> 
> I wish you all the very best.
> 
> Chris


What a quick response from a now virtual neighbour!
Thanks so much for the welcome, its appreciated.

Rose
(also a bit smug that you agree!!)


----------



## jenswaters

kiterose said:


> What a quick response from a now virtual neighbour!
> Thanks so much for the welcome, its appreciated.
> 
> Rose
> (also a bit smug that you agree!!)


Hey Rose

So glad that you are enjoying Tauranga. I am still in love with this place and this country, and often wonder if and when the bubble will ever burst!!! I am glad that my perspective has helped some people.

I have been here for nearly 4 months now (nope, not long at all....you've probably been here longer), and I am still learning new things.

The climate - wow!! There are 2 choices that I have experienced so far in Tauranga's winter; clear blue skies and sun, or cooler, grey and raining. In the UK, you tend to get a solid mix of grey and NO rain pretty much throughout the year (ok, maybe a slight exaggeration, but you get my drift)! I have scraped frost off the car twice, and had a total of 10 rainy days where you couldn't go out. THAT'S IT!!!!!!! I love it.

My kids are so happy, and are constantly bouncing between trampolines, swingball, bikerides...just all that outdoors stuff. We have found the balance that the entire country has for work-family to be the healthiest we have ever come across. The priorities do really seem to be family, friends, yourself, work. At least that is what we have experienced so far (not true for everyone, I am sure).

Money - no, it doesn't go as far as in some countries, and certainly not as far as you would like. But you just don't seem to care as much as anywhere else I have lived. Somehow, everyone else is in the same boat and just accepts that this is the way it is...BUT ARE STILL HAPPY!!!! No moaning, no complaints, just acceptance of the cards that have been dealt. And it seems to make you realise the important things in life.

True these experiences and realisations can be achieved and realised in many places around the world, but it just so happens that this is the only place on my travels where it has happened. If NZ is to be credited with that, then that's fine with me!!!!!!! If it happens in other places, that is fine by me too!!!

Glad that things are working for you Rose...maybe meet up some time!!

Jen

P.S. Chris, sorry for being useless...promise to contact you soon when we are all moved/well/not starting new jobs!!!!


----------



## flamester

Hi Jens,

Have been reading your posts for a while, doing a bit of forum stalking 

I'm a UK teacher hoping to make the move over and just wanted some advice really. I teach secondary ICT/Computing (age 11-18) and wondered what the demand for these subjects is like over there? 

I've been keeping an eye on the edgazette vacancies for just over a year and although these jobs have come up there doesn't seem to be many of them, so I'm guessing it'd be a case of living wherever I can find work initially?

Any advice gratefully received 

Flamester


----------



## jenswaters

flamester said:


> Hi Jens,
> 
> Have been reading your posts for a while, doing a bit of forum stalking
> 
> I'm a UK teacher hoping to make the move over and just wanted some advice really. I teach secondary ICT/Computing (age 11-18) and wondered what the demand for these subjects is like over there?
> 
> I've been keeping an eye on the edgazette vacancies for just over a year and although these jobs have come up there doesn't seem to be many of them, so I'm guessing it'd be a case of living wherever I can find work initially?
> 
> Any advice gratefully received
> 
> Flamester


Hey Flamester (always wondered what it was like to have a stalker)!!!!!:focus:

I am in the process of writing up a big post on education and teaching, for parents, kids and teachers. There are SOOOOOO many of us trying to make the move.

You basically have 2 choices when moving here: manage to secure a job and then live wherever that job is based, OR make a decision about where you want to be and try to source work there through relief teaching for a while.

Option 1 - in all honesty, the chances of you securing a full-time teaching role before you leave the UK are very very small. The teaching industry has been burnt in the past by offering jobs to overseas teachers, who then don't turn up and the schools are left stuck. It does happen in some instances, but only for very in-demand positions, such as chemistry, physics, or some sort of technology etc. The turn-over for ICT jobs isn't that high (I believe). You stand a better chance of success with this option if you pick up a job in a not-so-desirable area where the turnover of staff is high. But then why would you leave the UK for that?!?!? Another way that this may be successful is by doing a 'reccie' out here before moving; in other words, come over, visit the schools and see what's happening. They always have connections with people, and the word gets spread.

Option 2 - you pick where you want to live, and try to secure work once here. This is what I did. We got our residency, tried to secure work before moving but got no positive feedback (I am PE). We took the plunge and moved out to Tauranga (BOP) as we were moving for lifestyle, not for work. I went into the schools and signed on with each one to be a reliever, and have been working at the same school ever since. Schools like initiative and effort, and will often secure you some future role if you are the kind of teacher they are after, although this may not be in your specialist area, so be prepared for a change!!!

Hope this helps, and promise to get more info up soon. Feel free to PM me and we can chat further by Skype if you wish

Jen


----------



## Guest

James & Lisa said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Like you we have moved around considerably, South Africa, ENgland, The UAE, Qatar, but to name a few. We have just had our EOI accepted and are in the process of formalising our residency.
> 
> We are moving with intention of finding a safe, secure and peaceful environment for our 3 beautiful girls to grow up in.
> 
> We are also looking at setting up a business in the Tauranga area and are looking for reliable sources in which to explore opportunities if anyone has any advice?
> 
> Additionally we are torn between the Mount, Tapoa and Bethlehem in terms of location as although the ocean views of the Mount are magnetic, the are zoning for kids schools seems to lean towards Bethlehem. Or is my internet research dodgy???
> 
> Any pointers you have would be greatly appreciated. We are on our way, ready to put on the Chiefs jersey on arrival!!!!
> 
> Cheers, James



Hiya James & Lisa



We are moving from Perth to Tauranga in Nov - plan to land within the first week!!:clap2::clap2: I have been doing loads of research via the net and am also leaning towards Bethlehem........just love Brookfield, Papamoa and Greerton as well......BUT and a big but - we are still finding it extremely hard to get a pet friendly rental.....panicking just a tad!


Hope all is going well with you all!


E


----------



## Guest

PeterCC said:


> We have been Tauranga for 5 years, no regrets and love living accross teh road from the beach. We started off in Wellington but it wasn't as nice as here.




Cheers Mate!  You have no idea how much I wanted to hear that - Jens post's as well - I do in my heart of hearts know that we are doing the right thing - just saw a video last night on Tauranga - OMGosh - talk about taking one's breathe away! My hubby has been there twice - just to make 120% sure it is the right decision for us, that is where we will make our home! Simply too beautiful for words! I love what you said 'No regrets' it just has to be that way with choosing a new City/Town. In our case as so many other families - this is for life!!!


All the best


E


----------



## flamester

jenswaters said:


> Hey Flamester (always wondered what it was like to have a stalker)!!!!!:focus:


Thanks for your reply Jen. I'm still watching you :eyebrows:

I've recently heard from a school I visited whilst doing my NZ reccie last year - they're keen to employ me, but as a specialist Maths teacher (up to NCEA Level 3). I don't believe I've the knowledge for this but as Maths seems to be in demand there (like everywhere) I've decided I'm better off staying here for a couple more years and get into the Maths department pronto. 

I've already taught many subjects outside of my specialist area (ICT/Computing) here in the UK and in doing so I've learnt what I do and most definitely do not enjoy teaching (science - urrgghh) - hopefully my flexibility will be nothing but positive when I evenutally get to NZ! 

Thanks also for your long and very informative separate post about schools, it's appreciated


----------



## jenswaters

flamester said:


> Thanks for your reply Jen. I'm still watching you :eyebrows:
> 
> I've recently heard from a school I visited whilst doing my NZ reccie last year - they're keen to employ me, but as a specialist Maths teacher (up to NCEA Level 3). I don't believe I've the knowledge for this but as Maths seems to be in demand there (like everywhere) I've decided I'm better off staying here for a couple more years and get into the Maths department pronto.
> 
> I've already taught many subjects outside of my specialist area (ICT/Computing) here in the UK and in doing so I've learnt what I do and most definitely do not enjoy teaching (science - urrgghh) - hopefully my flexibility will be nothing but positive when I evenutally get to NZ!
> 
> Thanks also for your long and very informative separate post about schools, it's appreciated



Hey Flamester

Yeah, flexibility is a MUST!!!! The thing here is that if you (meaning your personality) fits a school, they will try their damndest to keep you there, and if you want to be there, you need to accept pretty much any role that is offered. There is a teacher at the school I am at that is PE, but now works in ESOL (English as a Second Overseas Language)!!! She LOVES it!!! The school here is trying to create a role for me, with a combination of PE and health, and I am currently being given a contract (THANK GOD!!!) to teach health for the rest of this year, to try and secure me for the following year. 
The other thing to remember (as I am becoming increasingly aware of) is that schools can, and will, "let you go" if they need to to i.e. you aren't performing OR the student population drops and you are surplus to requirements There is a new school being built in Papamoa (HUGE expat area in Tauranga). At the moment, kids are bused out to Mount Maunganui college or Te Puke. When the college is built, Te Puke will lose about 20% of students, but Mount Maunganui will lose over 70%!!!!!! Teachers will have to go. So, not like the UK where contracts are automatically renewed (or used to be pre-recession).

Give it a go...you will often be supported along the way, and will find that it isn't as hard as you think!!!!

Jen


----------



## divewally

*Hi from Guernsey*

Hi Jen,
I have just read your posting on your view of where you have relocated and why and just wanted to say a big thank you for both an informative and unbiased view.
I have only just subscribed to the NZ site for ex pats and must admit to a slight bit of selfishness in writing to you ...
I am strongly considering visiting NZ this winter particularly the North Island and your area is of great interest. 
I have had a life long ambition to visit the country and many of the people from my home island of Guernsey have emigrated out there (it has much the same attributes).
I am not looking to emigrate myself (although this may change in the future) and am looking for a new place to spend time much as for the same reasons as yourself and partner. I am an outdoor sporty type (snow ski/dive/parachute etc etc) very non materialistic and love feeling the warmth of the sun!
I am virtually retired now single (2 grown up kids)and 54 and am about to plan my winter backpacking around the world which will be a regular winter persuit. 

I would appreciate any advice you have to give on visiting NZ with a possible idea to moving there for the UK winters, and contacts for gaining friends etc out that way...for which such forums are excellent.

I dont envisage severing my ties with the UK/Guernsey altogether but it is not a definate.... I'd welcome any comments. Are 3 month rentals easily obtained where you are?

Money thankfully is no object...I have worked hard...and intend to enjoy a bit of the time I have left.
Cheers and thank you.
Ray


----------



## MnM

Erica Clyde said:


> Cheers Mate!  You have no idea how much I wanted to hear that - Jens post's as well - I do in my heart of hearts know that we are doing the right thing - just saw a video last night on Tauranga - OMGosh - talk about taking one's breathe away! My hubby has been there twice - just to make 120% sure it is the right decision for us, that is where we will make our home! Simply too beautiful for words! I love what you said 'No regrets' it just has to be that way with choosing a new City/Town. In our case as so many other families - this is for life!!!
> 
> 
> All the best
> 
> 
> E


Hi Erica,

This is my first posting having just found the website.

We have just started planning to fulfil my wife's longtime dream (and mine now I've had a few glimpses of the place.....) of emigrating to NZ, to get there in the next year to 18 months but struggling to find videos that show the differrent locations in enough detail / length.

Can you please let me know where you found the one on Tauranga? If anyone else knows of any, the info would be very welcome.

We are mainly looking for areas that don't have our cold and wet winters here in the UK!

My other main question for anyone who might know concerns the availability of good broadband access. 

I make my living from a 100% online business, so I need fast enough computing connections.

Is this likely to mean I have to be based close to the main cities/towns or are there good enough connections elsewhere?

Any advice would be greatly appreciated !

Many thanks

MnM


----------



## Guest

MnM said:


> Hi Erica,
> 
> This is my first posting having just found the website.
> 
> We have just started planning to fulfil my wife's longtime dream (and mine now I've had a few glimpses of the place.....) of emigrating to NZ, to get there in the next year to 18 months but struggling to find videos that show the differrent locations in enough detail / length.
> 
> Can you please let me know where you found the one on Tauranga? If anyone else knows of any, the info would be very welcome.
> 
> We are mainly looking for areas that don't have our cold and wet winters here in the UK!
> 
> My other main question for anyone who might know concerns the availability of good broadband access.
> 
> I make my living from a 100% online business, so I need fast enough computing connections.
> 
> Is this likely to mean I have to be based close to the main cities/towns or are there good enough connections elsewhere?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated !
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> MnM


Hi there! Just google you tube tauranga - and you have so many to choose from - a most stunning one taken at sunset.....WOW! I am not sure about connections at the moment - but loads of 'clued up' people living there on this forum will be able to assist you! So you have a online business - just terrific!!! Ah, you get to work from home?......:clap2::clap2:

Wishing you the best of luck with all your plans!!


Go well


E


----------



## jenswaters

MnM said:


> Hi Erica,
> 
> This is my first posting having just found the website.
> 
> We have just started planning to fulfil my wife's longtime dream (and mine now I've had a few glimpses of the place.....) of emigrating to NZ, to get there in the next year to 18 months but struggling to find videos that show the differrent locations in enough detail / length.
> 
> Can you please let me know where you found the one on Tauranga? If anyone else knows of any, the info would be very welcome.
> 
> We are mainly looking for areas that don't have our cold and wet winters here in the UK!
> 
> My other main question for anyone who might know concerns the availability of good broadband access.
> 
> I make my living from a 100% online business, so I need fast enough computing connections.
> 
> Is this likely to mean I have to be based close to the main cities/towns or are there good enough connections elsewhere?
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated !
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> MnM


Hey MnM

R.E. Broadband

Yep, better nearer the more populated areas, such as Tauranga etc. HOWEVER, there are areas around Tauranga that don't necessarily have broadband, like Welcome Bay (I have been told this, but am not 100% certain, so don't take this as gospel)!!! Telecom is the most common internet provider, and has a deal at the moment where for 6 months of a 12-month contract, you get double the GB - i.e. 20gb for the price of 10gb. This costs approx $100 per month for the landline, wireless modem and highest gb contract (for domestic use). 

Hope this helps???
Jen


----------



## MnM

Erica Clyde said:


> Hi there! Just google you tube tauranga - and you have so many to choose from - a most stunning one taken at sunset.....WOW! I am not sure about connections at the moment - but loads of 'clued up' people living there on this forum will be able to assist you! So you have a online business - just terrific!!! Ah, you get to work from home?......:clap2::clap2:
> 
> Wishing you the best of luck with all your plans!!
> 
> 
> Go well
> 
> 
> E


Thanks Erica,

I have Googled youtube but didn't see one that sounded as good as you said! I'll keep going through them. Hopefully someone will give me advice about the broadband query.

Cheers for now

MnM


----------



## jenswaters

*A Further Update*

Hey Expatters

So, after 7 months here, and job searches, house moves, weddings and the start of summer, I figured it was about time that I finally sat down and added some further updates of how I have found life in Tauranga since moving here in April 2010.

We arrived at the start of winter (apparently one of the wettest for a long time). I must admit, the months of August and September were just permanent months of rain!!! However, somehow you don't seem to mind, as it actually _rains_, rather than the irritating drizzle of the UK!!! And then that seriously appears to be it on the rain-front!!! Yes, going through spring we have had the odd bout of showers, but hardly anything to write home about. In the middle of November it hit 28oC...and they reckon it gets a fair bit hotter in the height of summer (January - February...ish). No complaints from me, a lady who LOVES her heat and sunshine!!!

One thing to note about the sunshine, the ozone is soooooooooo much thinner here than anywhere else I have ever lived. You literally MUST wake up and put sunscreen on as part of your morning ritual. I was outside for just 10 minutes a month ago with no sunscreen...BIG mistake. I was a wonderful glow of red...something that I NEVER experienced, even in the years of living in the Caribbean. If you have fair skin and a tendency to burn, think carefully about a move to NZ/Australia. No wonder the skin cancer rate is so high out here.

We were warned about tourism over this way, especially over at the Mount (Mount Maunganui). I didn't realise how much this was true, until Topcat came over to visit on the first really sunny weekend. We went for a walk around Mauao (the Mount), but we had to park a fair way off!!! I had never experienced this before then. We went for an ice cream afterwards, and the queue was out of the door and down the street!!!!! I was gobsmacked!! Yeah, many Brits are used to the "tourist abroad" scenario and crowded beaches of England in the summer. I am still the first to say that NZ is nothing like that kind of craziness!!! However, when you are used to rocking up to the front of the queue at your favourite ice cream shop and always getting "rock star" parking, this does come as a rude shock. Lesson learned...don't go near Mount Maunganui during holidays or weekends!!!

Tauranga is one of the fastest growing town/cities (really, it is NOT a city, but many Kiwi's think of it that way these days), and yet I still find it amazingly small!!! The number of people that know you/someone you know etc is mindblowing, and this is actually on a national scale!!! I visited some friends in Hamilton, and they knew people I worked with. You learn VERY quickly to curb that British tendency to gossip...everybody knows somebody here!!! The biggest benefit of this is that, if you are a great networker, you get work VERY fast. In the months we have been here, our employment opportunities and holidaying experiences have always come through "who you know" opportunities, as opposed to "what you know". Because we have taken the time to get involved in local clubs, met the neighbours, joined groups and clubs etc, so many opportunities have opened for us. *For information how this relates to finding work in teaching, check out my "Education in NZ" post on the first page of NZ Expat Forum.*:focus:

In all honesty, I can say that moving to NZ was the best thing that I EVER did for me and my family. I wake up every day (even on Mondays!!!) and feel blessed and happy. My children are thriving, and I think the variety of educational options has encouraged them to flourish in ways that they cannot in such a strict and governed regime as OFSTED'd nursery schools of the UK (both of my children are under 5 at the moment). Don't get me wrong, schools need guidelines and standards, but EVERY child is different, and in NZ every school is allowed to create a curriculum that caters to EVERY different child. You can find a school/nursery that suits your child, as opposed to having to mold your child to suit the local school (as a teacher, this has always frustrated me).

I DO find that the NZ approach to life is family, family, family. I am certain that isn't true of everybody's experience, but it certainly has been for us. For example, my partner works all over the Bay of Plenty, doing a variety of roles within rugby. He took my 4 year old son to a class he was running in a beautiful rural town primary school (google "Ohopi beach"), telling me that "he will love running around with the bigger kids playing touch rugby". I was convinced that the school would be a little put out at having a pre-schooler running around a timetabled rugby session. Besides, in the UK, that would be frowned upon as unprofessional. Not so out here!!!!! The school teachers LOVED him, and the kids loved having someone younger coming in. In fact, the following session they asked why he wasn't there, so my partner had to take him back today for his next session!!! This is just an example of how relaxed we have found NZ.

Like I have said before, money IS tighter in NZ. Food does appear to cost more, but this is only in relation to income (average NZ is 2/3 of the equivalent UK wage). The thing is, so many people are in the same boat, so you kind of reach an acceptance about it all. There isn't the materialistic sense of "keeping up with the Jones's" that I always felt a part of in the UK (again, this is different for everybody and the choices you make about the way you live your life). Yes, I probably have less money in my pocket, but I can honestly say I have NEVER been happier. I find that the innocence and joy of life that I have discovered here in Tauranga is more than any mansion and million in the bank can provide.

So, come with your eyes open, be prepared to change and accept differences, and this is the place for you. Opinionated people with little view to change are not people who make a success of life in NZ. $$$$$ are NOT forthcoming here, so don't come expecting to make your millions. But I came for a change in life-style and to raise my children in a safer and more innocent place. I still feel that I have it here, more than in the UK.


----------



## UK2NZ

Hi,
my partner & i are moving to NZ in 5 wks for a job offer (he was made redundant here in the uk & the new job is better paid!!)
I have been worrying about little things but your post has put me a little at ease!
Im just hoping i'll make friends as im easy going n friendly & i love spending time with friends! (as well as my bf of course!!)
thanks
€


----------



## jenswaters

UK2NZ said:


> Hi,
> my partner & i are moving to NZ in 5 wks for a job offer (he was made redundant here in the uk & the new job is better paid!!)
> I have been worrying about little things but your post has put me a little at ease!
> Im just hoping i'll make friends as im easy going n friendly & i love spending time with friends! (as well as my bf of course!!)
> thanks
> €


Hi!!

Congrats on choosing to make the big movelane:

Where abouts will you be living??? Feel free to drop me a line on Skype or via private message. Any advice and info I can give, I will. 

Jen


----------



## James & Lisa

Hi There, 

We moved to Papamoa in Tauranga about 2 months ago after spending 6 weeks in Hamilton where we stayed with friends whilst getting started. So far what we have picked up in NZ is welcomed to a chilled, easy going and classless society. what we have noticed is that people don't care if you're the Queen of England or her gardner, people treat you the same. Life is simple and straight forward, generally what you see is what you get! Then you get the sheer beauty of the place, the lifestyle etc. etc. etc. i could go on!

Making friends, you get out what you put in is my experience. On one thread i read on this forum someone wrote that Kiwis are unfriendly, clicky and don't let you into their inner circle, however i have not found this to be the case. We have met in a short space of time many friendly Kiwi's who always invite you in for a cuppa when simply picking the kids up from a play date. When moving here though you have to bear in mind that you (we) are fitting into their society where they have been most if not all of their lives, they already have established circles of friends, as you probably do in the UK.

NZ is really what you want to make of it, so my advice would be go for it and don't look back!!!!



UK2NZ said:


> Hi,
> my partner & i are moving to NZ in 5 wks for a job offer (he was made redundant here in the uk & the new job is better paid!!)
> I have been worrying about little things but your post has put me a little at ease!
> Im just hoping i'll make friends as im easy going n friendly & i love spending time with friends! (as well as my bf of course!!)
> thanks
> €


----------



## UK2NZ

James & Lisa said:


> Hi There,
> 
> We moved to Papamoa in Tauranga about 2 months ago after spending 6 weeks in Hamilton where we stayed with friends whilst getting started. So far what we have picked up in NZ is welcomed to a chilled, easy going and classless society. what we have noticed is that people don't care if you're the Queen of England or her gardner, people treat you the same. Life is simple and straight forward, generally what you see is what you get! Then you get the sheer beauty of the place, the lifestyle etc. etc. etc. i could go on!
> 
> Making friends, you get out what you put in is my experience. On one thread i read on this forum someone wrote that Kiwis are unfriendly, clicky and don't let you into their inner circle, however i have not found this to be the case. We have met in a short space of time many friendly Kiwi's who always invite you in for a cuppa when simply picking the kids up from a play date. When moving here though you have to bear in mind that you (we) are fitting into their society where they have been most if not all of their lives, they already have established circles of friends, as you probably do in the UK.
> 
> NZ is really what you want to make of it, so my advice would be go for it and don't look back!!!!


Thank you  ive heard mainly good things to be honest & it cant be worse than the UK so im really excited to start a new life!!
Laura


----------



## James & Lisa

Hi Laura,

My wife and i have lived in many different countries and the one thing that holds true is .... it will be what you make it. 
You will see many negative things in these types of blogs, which is fair enough as people are entitled to their own opinion. That being said, most of those that complain or are negative, generally because they are complaining that New Zealand is not the Uk or the US or where ever. You hear complaints such as food is more expensive or tax is higher (US complaint) etc. but what do they expect, NZ is not the UK or not the US, to me it is only logical to have differences some will be positive and sure there are going to be some negatives. You just need to way up what is important to you.

The biggest and most serious negative i have found here is housing, you need to be very careful when purchasing houses because basic building principles followed in the rest of the world are not followed here. Damp and mould which can lead to respiratory problems and asthma are a real problem here and don't be told any different, it is a fact!! SO look for well ventilated homes in areas that you can leave windows open as often as possible.

Other than that best of luck to you, it is a scary scary move more than half way across the world but it is, if you make it so, very very worth it.

Take care, James


----------



## kiwifruity

Hiya James and Lisa

We have just moved to NZ from OZ.....originally SA!! Also in Papamoa, been here one month and LOVING IT!!! Awesome place to live....we move out and move into our rental in Welcome Bay in 2 weeks....also a stunning place..... what part of NZ is not just amazing???


----------



## UK2NZ

*thank you! *

hi all & thanks for your replys, it quite exciting now as were very close to the date!!
really can not wait!!
Laura


----------



## toadsurfer

kiwifruity said:


> Hiya James and Lisa
> 
> We have just moved to NZ from OZ.....originally SA!! Also in Papamoa, been here one month and LOVING IT!!! Awesome place to live....we move out and move into our rental in Welcome Bay in 2 weeks....also a stunning place..... what part of NZ is not just amazing???


Hi
What differences do you find in NZ compared to your life in Oz?


----------



## kiwifruity

toadsurfer said:


> Hi
> What differences do you find in NZ compared to your life in Oz?





The mind blowing beauty - tranquility, more personal, as a big Town (Tauranga) suppose to a City......more laid back...all very personal, so it may not be everyone's cuppa....but for all those who are 'outdoorsy' people and are not 'movers & shakers' then this is the life......also find the Kiwi's so inviting, down to earth which is just fantastic.


----------



## jenswaters

kiwifruity said:


> The mind blowing beauty - tranquility, more personal, as a big Town (Tauranga) suppose to a City......more laid back...all very personal, so it may not be everyone's cuppa....but for all those who are 'outdoorsy' people and are not 'movers & shakers' then this is the life......also find the Kiwi's so inviting, down to earth which is just fantastic.


I find this an excellent description of people and lifestyle. I have never been to Aus so could not make a comparison, but the qualities of the Kiwi lifestyle is spot on!!!

The other thing that I find wonderful is peoples generosity...with time, favours and generally going the extra mile to help out. Sharing fish that has been caught by a friend (I'm thinking of the gorgeous crayfish that was shared last night), helping out with the whanau when you are sick, taking time to contact people and put you in touch...the list is endless. These are just some examples. 

Make the effort to blend and accept differences, and you will be rewarded:clap2:


----------



## kiwifruity

Lol! spot on! Just last night I walked over to the beach....a couple lazing on the sand with a bottle of vino, a youngster fishing, others on their boogie boards, a couple of guys wind surfing and it was what.....8pm and STILL so light! Just fantastic place to bring up your kids. yeah, and just love this day light saving...:clap2: And yes, most will approach you and strike up a conversation or even invite you to sit and offer you a glass of wine! That to me is the beauty of a smaller Country...like I said before, much more intimate....was in OZ for 4 years and hardly spoke to my neighbours.....here after just 5 weeks, they come over and chat, actually make that special effort! Even know them by name...


----------



## Eleisha

kiwifruity said:


> Hiya James and Lisa
> 
> We have just moved to NZ from OZ.....originally SA!! Also in Papamoa, been here one month and LOVING IT!!! Awesome place to live....we move out and move into our rental in Welcome Bay in 2 weeks....also a stunning place..... what part of NZ is not just amazing???


Hey Kiwifruity, we recently did the opposite and moved from NZ to Australia and found the people here far more friendlier, relaxed and welcoming than they were in NZ. I've been blown away by the scenery here & the marvelous climate, it's so good not to be cold!. The beaches are amazing, they go on for ever  and it's wonderful to be able to sit out on the sand without getting attacked by sand flies.

Our neighbours are great people and within our street folks get together and have cricket matches out on the road, the kids cycle around safely and there's heaps of parks for them to explore and play in and everyone seems to know each other, there's a very good community feeling and spirit.

I'm loving it here and so glad we decided to make the move.


----------



## kiwifruity

Eleisha said:


> Hey Kiwifruity, we recently did the opposite and moved from NZ to Australia and found the people here far more friendlier, relaxed and welcoming than they were in NZ. I've been blown away by the scenery here & the marvelous climate, it's so good not to be cold!. The beaches are amazing, they go on for ever  and it's wonderful to be able to sit out on the sand without getting attacked by sand flies.
> 
> Our neighbours are great people and within our street folks get together and have cricket matches out on the road, the kids cycle around safely and there's heaps of parks for them to explore and play in and everyone seems to know each other, there's a very good community feeling and spirit.
> 
> I'm loving it here and so glad we decided to make the move.




That is excellent news Eleisha! It is all different strokes for different folks I suppose.....being a mum of 4.....3 teenage boys and a 11 year old daughter, our kids after just 5 weeks have fallen head over heals in love with Tauranga.....we have been to NZ 3 times in the past and it was a 'toss up' really, years ago between OZ and here, we personally should have moved here from the start, all works out for a reason, yes, here too one can walk on the beach at night, we do not lock doors, have NO fences, even at the back, so one can walk of the beach into our backyard, my boys skateboards, bikes, boogie boards lie around on the grass and there it remains. Our daughter left her DSI outside on our patio table the other night, over night and was still there the following morning, unreal....... my kids are so happy here, .....so be it! Enjoy your time in OZ! 


Roxy


----------



## Eleisha

Yes you're right different strokes for different folks  I too have kids and they are thriving here, love their school and have really gotten into extra curricular activities and youth groups that weren't available to them in NZ.

We feel blessed to have found the location we have, everything that we could want is within minutes of where we live, ranging from lush countryside, beaches, shopping malls, recreational pursuits and entertainment through to top class hospitals, schools and universities. I love the convenience of having it all on our doorstep and the variety from which to chose. Our standard of living it so much higher and we're very thankful to have had the opportunity to share what's on offer

I hope it works out for you in New Zealand.


----------



## kiwifruity

Eleisha said:


> Yes you're right different strokes for different folks  I too have kids and they are thriving here, love their school and have really gotten into extra curricular activities and youth groups that weren't available to them in NZ.
> 
> We feel blessed to have found the location we have, everything that we could want is within minutes of where we live, ranging from lush countryside, beaches, shopping malls, recreational pursuits and entertainment through to top class hospitals, schools and universities. I love the convenience of having it all on our doorstep and the variety from which to chose. Our standard of living it so much higher and we're very thankful to have had the opportunity to share what's on offer
> 
> I hope it works out for you in New Zealand.




Thank-you Eleisha - OZ was good to us, during the 4 years we were there, just after my brother moved from OZ to NZ 2 years ago....felt a little out of our depths, having no family in OZ. Now here with my brother and his family, my sister in law and her family, our kids have their Aunt, Uncle and cousins again......especially now with Xmas so close, :clap2: to have a big family gathering....my parents are joining us next year April...so yes, kids will also have their grandparents..... it looks to work out just fantastically!!

Go well!

Roxy


----------



## Chris&Denise

kiwifruity said:


> Hiya James and Lisa
> 
> We have just moved to NZ from OZ.....originally SA!! Also in Papamoa, been here one month and LOVING IT!!! Awesome place to live....we move out and move into our rental in Welcome Bay in 2 weeks....also a stunning place..... what part of NZ is not just amazing???


It's been ages since I've been on this forum. Been too busy with other things. 

It's great to see others enjoying Tauranga as much as we do. I have to concur with what James said regarding what you put in and what you get out. 

I've lived in multiple countries now and every time without exception there will be expats that struggle. This often is due to their lack of acceptance that things are different. You have to get out of your own comfort zone and put your ego aside to even begin to enjoy a new place.

Eventually what I think you find is that you grow with a new place and at some point you turn around and cannot recognise your former self. I come originally from South Africa but have lived in 7 different countries now and have many American friends, many dutch friends, many Malay, Thai, Vietnamese, New Zealanders, Australians etc. Which of them should I consider my own kind? I'm originally brought up in formative years in Zimbabwe, South Africa and Wales. Should I seek out people from one or all of those locales and live amongst them?
It seems absurd and it is.

I think that the best thing someone can do when expatriating is to step right out of their existing known world and dive into another. Once you reach a certain comfort level do it again....and again....and at some point you wont recognize your former self and even the idea of "foreigners" will seem odd to you.


----------



## topcat83

Thanks for the interesting conversation between Eleisha and Kiwifruity. I think it so depends on the experiences you have how you view a place and whether you settle in. 

When we emigrated we were torn between two very different places - Cairns, in Queensland (which is where we got married), or Auckland, in New Zealand (where I have relatives). Auckland won, mainly because I was a year too old to emigrate to Oz! I still wonder how we'd have found Cairns as a long-term destination (too hot and wet, probably  )

I think having contacts - either with relatives or new friends - makes a huge difference to the emigration experience.


----------



## Chris&Denise

topcat83 said:


> Thanks for the interesting conversation between Eleisha and Kiwifruity. I think it so depends on the experiences you have how you view a place and whether you settle in.
> 
> When we emigrated we were torn between two very different places - Cairns, in Queensland (which is where we got married), or Auckland, in New Zealand (where I have relatives). Auckland won, mainly because I was a year too old to emigrate to Oz! I still wonder how we'd have found Cairns as a long-term destination (too hot and wet, probably  )
> 
> I think having contacts - either with relatives or new friends - makes a huge difference to the emigration experience.


Sometimes getting away from family is what makes a place great too


----------



## jenswaters

Chris&Denise said:


> Sometimes getting away from family is what makes a place great too


HAHAHA!!!!! Yeah, I reckon this is why NZ suits us too, Chris!!! It is about as far from "well-meaning" family as possible!!!!

I have just come back from another evening with another group of friends (this time some indoor netball), and am finding myself reflecting on the _differences_ in the way friendships are conducted. Many of my old friendships were based around pubs, nights out etc etc (yeah, personal choice, I know  ), whereas here I find that there isn't that fast-paced urgency of having a night in the pub!!! Now, my "girly" non-Mum time is spent exercising on bikes or playing netball, rather than going out "on the town".

Certainly a healthier way of living for me, due to embracing the different outlook on life here and making the choice to give up the pub!


----------



## madeelahmad

jenswaters said:


> HAHAHA!!!!! Yeah, I reckon this is why NZ suits us too, Chris!!! It is about as far from "well-meaning" family as possible!!!!
> 
> I have just come back from another evening with another group of friends (this time some indoor netball), and am finding myself reflecting on the _differences_ in the way friendships are conducted. Many of my old friendships were based around pubs, nights out etc etc (yeah, personal choice, I know  ), whereas here I find that there isn't that fast-paced urgency of having a night in the pub!!! Now, my "girly" non-Mum time is spent exercising on bikes or playing netball, rather than going out "on the town".
> 
> Certainly a healthier way of living for me, due to embracing the different outlook on life here and making the choice to give up the pub!



I want to know that as comparing the immigration with Australia and Canada is it better option to chose NZ to make the home town keeping in view the following parameter

1- Society
2- Jobs
3- Govt aid( free medical and allowence in case of no job)
4- Weather
5- People
6- Expenses
Regards,
Adeel


----------



## Chris&Denise

madeelahmad said:


> I want to know that as comparing the immigration with Australia and Canada is it better option to chose NZ to make the home town keeping in view the following parameter
> 
> 1- Society
> 2- Jobs
> 3- Govt aid( free medical and allowence in case of no job)
> 4- Weather
> 5- People
> 6- Expenses
> Regards,
> Adeel


Hi Adeel

Well I've lived in all the above mentioned countries and have chosen NZ. Comparing all the listed will differ with where in the particular country you reside. For example I find that people in cities are less friendly than those in small towns. This I've found to be true in all countries. That said a very small community becomes almost incestuous and I don't like that either.

Australia, Canada and NZ are all social democracies and as such the societies are similar. NZ has more social aid but naturally more government interference in your life. This for me is a major negative. I realise others find this comforting but I don't. Canadians....at least those in BC are the friendliest people I've met. Jobs in both Canada and Aus are easier to come by as the economies are better run and larger.
Weather...differs widely depending on where in any particular country you are located. Most anywhere in Canada gets bitterly cold in winter. Australia gets swelteringly hot in places all year round and NZ has a bit of both.
Expenses. I find that a better quality of life is to be had in NZ and expenses of the things that I value are very low. Things like hiking in the mountains, access to beaches, mountain biking, swimming and the sheer amazing beauty of the country. The low key chilled out attitude and thus lifestyle is what I find valuable and since I don't have a job but work for myself (and can do so from anywhere in the world) employment is irrelevant for me. For consumer goods then NZ is certainly more expensive than both Australia and Canada.

Hope this helps.


----------



## madeelahmad

Chris&Denise said:


> Hi Adeel
> 
> Well I've lived in all the above mentioned countries and have chosen NZ. Comparing all the listed will differ with where in the particular country you reside. For example I find that people in cities are less friendly than those in small towns. This I've found to be true in all countries. That said a very small community becomes almost incestuous and I don't like that either.
> 
> Australia, Canada and NZ are all social democracies and as such the societies are similar. NZ has more social aid but naturally more government interference in your life. This for me is a major negative. I realise others find this comforting but I don't. Canadians....at least those in BC are the friendliest people I've met. Jobs in both Canada and Aus are easier to come by as the economies are better run and larger.
> Weather...differs widely depending on where in any particular country you are located. Most anywhere in Canada gets bitterly cold in winter. Australia gets swelteringly hot in places all year round and NZ has a bit of both.
> Expenses. I find that a better quality of life is to be had in NZ and expenses of the things that I value are very low. Things like hiking in the mountains, access to beaches, mountain biking, swimming and the sheer amazing beauty of the country. The low key chilled out attitude and thus lifestyle is what I find valuable and since I don't have a job but work for myself (and can do so from anywhere in the world) employment is irrelevant for me. For consumer goods then NZ is certainly more expensive than both Australia and Canada.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thank you very much for your valuable comments. From you post I draw result that the NZ is better then others but the job problem is major problem if it exists in NZ. Please elaborate that may IT jobs are available here in NZ or I have to do odd jobs.
Regards,
Adeel


----------



## topcat83

madeelahmad said:


> I want to know that as comparing the immigration with Australia and Canada is it better option to chose NZ to make the home town keeping in view the following parameter
> 
> 1- Society
> 2- Jobs
> 3- Govt aid( free medical and allowence in case of no job)
> 4- Weather
> 5- People
> 6- Expenses
> Regards,
> Adeel


Hi Adeel - I think this post is a copy of another one you've done. It makes it easier to respond if you just post the once. 

As for the previous post you made - you'll find out the details of weather, jobs, tax, etc. by using google. 

For the others - have a browse of the forum, then if you have a specific question post that. I'm sure people will try and help.


----------



## madeelahmad

topcat83 said:


> Hi Adeel - I think this post is a copy of another one you've done. It makes it easier to respond if you just post the once.
> 
> As for the previous post you made - you'll find out the details of weather, jobs, tax, etc. by using google.
> 
> For the others - have a browse of the forum, then if you have a specific question post that. I'm sure people will try and help.


Thanks Topcat


----------



## B & H

Hi Jen

We are new to the forum and it was great to read a realistic apporach to the move. It is difficult to assess the reality through so many 'positives' and 'negatives' that you read. We are hoping to make the move in may this year. We currently have an agency who will undertake the job search for us in February. Amongst many others, we have looked at Tauranga as a place to settle, can you tell me if its really as good as it seems?

Thanks

Hayley


----------



## kukura

*Recently moved from the UK to NZ.*

Hi Hayley,

I just read your post and have been meaning to write something about our experience in getting to New Zealand for a while, so this seemed a good opportunity.

Firstly, yes it is as good as it seems, infact as far as I'm concerned its better. Yes somethings are more challenging than others but there is always a solution and plenty of people to help you find it.

So we lived in a small village outside Milton Keynes, have 4 dogs and are both teachers. We started out 'Journey' about a year and a half ago I guess. Infact I would say that our life in the UK was probably as good as it was going to get, so people were suprised, to say the least when we announced we were going to live in New Zealand. Don't listen to the negative comments of people, the 'Ah we would have loved to do that but we have the ..... to think about and the ...' At the end of the day you're moving to a very positive country and the negativity, the almost jealous intentions of some people are best just ignored. (I say this as we were quite suprised at some poeples reactions to our news). We told everyone really early on in the process, for me the more I talked about living in New Zealand the more real it became.

In our minds there was no other outcome but to get full permenant residency, so this was always our goal. Yep gathering the paper work was sometimes long winded but I found that when you spoke to people and told them that you were moving to NZ they actually did things much quicker. Also the NZ immigration staff we really helpful, but its worth ringing them occassionally with a question just to remind them that you are still there, it sometimes triggers your case. Anyway we acheived our goal and what a happy day that was. 

I won't say the organisation to get my wife and me and the 4 dogs over to New Zealand, and sort out the house, finances, TAX, and other affairs was easy because it wasn't. But you just need to write a long list and plod through. We didn't sell our house so we are renting it at the moment, so that was a bit of a headache getting it ready for renting, and filling in all the TAX forms and stuff. But at the end of the day this is just a process you just do it, don't get emmotionally invovled.

The most important thing is to make sure you have a celebration party before you go. After all the hard work preparing you need it and it really helps you forget the stresses of the process, if you can have more than one even better.

My wife came over to New Zealand 5 months before me, she had secured a part time, 6 month contract teaching French in the South of Auckland so in July she left NZ bound. Were we lucky that we had friends in Auckland she could stay with. This was a tough decision and was certainly emotionally hard, but it was the best thing we ever did. It allowed me to sort out the Uk end and gave her the freedom to get a foot hold in NZ for us. In a kind of way for me knowing the Papia was starting our new life in NZ helped me deal with closing down the old one in the UK, which was harder than I thought it would be I have to admit.

Her first impressions of New Zealand were very positive and really enjoyable, and she arrived in the winter. Driving Licence, IRD, bank cards, all sorted in a matter of minutes. (By the way if you haven't already set up a bank account its good to do so about 6 months before you get here, also transfer $50 or so to this account every month, that way you get some credit rating before you set foot in the country. This made things a lot easier for us when we needed to get phones and broadband sorted.)

The people she worked with were really supportive and very friendly and she is still in contact with them even though she no longer works with at the school. She managed to buy a car very easily, don't bring your car over its not worth the effort, unless its a classic car. The second hand car market is hugh over here so there is alway a car in what ever price range you want. Also an automatic is far better here that a manual, so many hills to climb. The sales people here were so layed back, not the pressure selling you sometimes get in the UK. MOT's are 6 monthly in NZ, by the way.

As we have a house still in the UK we decided to rent, but with 4 dogs you can imagine we were a little worried about finding somewhere. Certainly we had to do this once in the UK and it was a real headache and took ages to find somewhere. Anyway my wife managed to find us a lovely 3 bedroom house in a town called Puhoi, which is about 30 minutes north of the Auckland Harbour bridge. We are very rural and on the top of a hill, so the views are stunning. It didn't take her long, but you have to be prepared to take it there and then, as is the kiwi way. If you stop to think about it it will be gone. 

So once this was sorted I booked the dogs and my flights ready to be in New Zealand on the 26th Novemeber for Christmas. Obviously I arrive in the summer and it was the first real sunshine they had had. It was so lovely stepping off the plane into the heat after leaving the minus tempertaures of the UK. Luckily I just missed out on the really cold temperatures. The dogs sailed through th eMAF checks and were all in good health at the end of the trip. Infact they fared better than me, the jet lag heit me for a few days and I was glad we had something sorted out before hand to sit and chill for a day or two. Again in a matter of minutes i sorted out driving licences, IRD numbers, bank cards... and everyone went out of the way to make it happen even if I didn't have everything I needed at the time. 

I had applied for loads of school jobs in auckland when I was back in the UK but kept getting the same letter back saying thank you very much, your skills are very good and I'm sure you won't find a problem getting a job in New Zealand , but this time you have not been successful..... But after a month of this I made the decision to not bother applying from the UK, after speaking to my wifes Headteacher the decision to just get over and apply once I was here made more sense. I think this is also the case in most job sectors. It is very difficult for a Kiwi business to hire someone from another country they have to jump through many hoops to do it, and alot of them have had people not turn up ( for what ever reason) so they are nervous of making the committment. But when you are here you have shown a commitment to being in New Zealand and they'll bend over backwards to help you and nap you up. Once I was here it took me 2 weeks to secure a fulltime permant Maths teachers job in a rural secondary school (1 week of this I was jet lagged and sleeping). So just get yourselves here there is work to be found.

As for the life style, well I feel like I'm in heaven at the moment. I wake up every morning to the most beautiful views across to the rolling hills, native bush and the bay of Orewa. We are woken buy the sounds of the Tui, the Eagles soaring above our property. Its just stunning. If we drive for 10 minutes we are on the beach and there is alway plenty of room, you don't have to fight for a place even in the holiday season. If th ebeach is too busy, drive 5 minutes to another one there are so many to choose from, and all stunning to look at, clean. The roads are easy to drive (just watch out for the vans parked on the side of the road, they are normally speed cameras) and the traffic is minimal.

All in all I wish we had had the courage to do this years ago, I still have to pinch myself to make sure I'm not dreaming. My advice is don't worry about it just do it it doen't matter where you end up in NZ your going to love it. The charm of the people and sheer beauty of the country will just captivate you no matter where you are. Infact I'm finding it hard to imagine what my live was like back in the UK.

Have fun and enjoy the ride, remember its not just the end point that you should celebrate, celebrate the whole trip.

Give us a shout if you need any help at this end, May isn't that long away.

Darran:clap2:









B & H said:


> Hi Jen
> 
> We are new to the forum and it was great to read a realistic apporach to the move. It is difficult to assess the reality through so many 'positives' and 'negatives' that you read. We are hoping to make the move in may this year. We currently have an agency who will undertake the job search for us in February. Amongst many others, we have looked at Tauranga as a place to settle, can you tell me if its really as good as it seems?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hayley


----------



## jenswaters

B & H said:


> Hi Jen
> 
> We are new to the forum and it was great to read a realistic apporach to the move. It is difficult to assess the reality through so many 'positives' and 'negatives' that you read. We are hoping to make the move in may this year. We currently have an agency who will undertake the job search for us in February. Amongst many others, we have looked at Tauranga as a place to settle, can you tell me if its really as good as it seems?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hayley


Hi Hayley

Kukura has it nailed...there will be negatives (I prefer to see them as "challenges"!!) to the move, and things that simply are not like in the UK (yeah, costs are more expensive, but with only 4.5 million people here as opposed to 76 million people in the UK, there isn't the demand for the competition). But this ISN'T the UK, so comparisons are often futile and pointless.

I am the happiest I have ever been in my life. I LOVE life in Tauranga (I have not lived anywhere else in NZ, though). It doesn't have the seasonal tourism of Mount Maunganui, but if I want to dip into it, then it is only a 10minute drive away. Our life is lived outdoors, even in the winter time. The kids went sailing on a blow up dingy, swimming in the sea, cycling, playing netball, rugby...you name it!!! Life here is VERY outdoors, and I have met nothing but the friendliest people who genuinely care about you. We got married here a week ago, and spent the time in the sunshine with our children playing in the sea throwing seaweed at each other. Just a fun place.

Give it a go..if you don't like it here, there are other places in NZ that can fill your needs


----------



## FrancisJames

And if that doesn't work there's always Australia just next door.

Kukura what does your wife do now and if you live in Orewa, which is quite a large place, which rural secondary schools are there to work at and why don't you work in town?


----------



## FrancisJames

jenswaters said:


> Hi Hayley
> 
> Kukura has it nailed...there will be negatives (I prefer to see them as "challenges"!!) to the move, and things that simply are not like in the UK (yeah, costs are more expensive, but with only 4.5 million people here as opposed to 76 million people in the UK, there isn't the demand for the competition). But this ISN'T the UK, so comparisons are often futile and pointless.


Making comparisons to the UK are a big mistake, it's so far away and such a different country comparing the two is pointless. 

NZ IS an expensive country, there's no getting away from that and if you have a large sum of money to move over with it really helps. Who would want to buy a house for eight times their annual salary. Makes no sense.

Low population = more space, less competition, more expensive, less public money for health care, schools, roads etc. It is both a curse and a blessing, it's fair to say


----------



## kukura

Hi,

My wife is now teaching in a school on the north shore and I'm teaching in Wellsford. We live in Puhoi which is about half way for both of us. Puhoi the place with the famous pub. Orewa is are local town so 10-15 minutes away.

Orewa is a lovely place and from what I hear the schools are very good. At the time I got here there was a vacancy in Wellsford so I went for it. Also there are some good schools in Warksworth just up the road from us, thats a lovely small town as well. 

Bottom line for us is we will always prefer to live rural than in a town as we have 4 dogs and prefer to be out in the open. Makes life easier for us.

But Orewa is a lovely place to live, all the benifits of a medium sized town and the beach right on your door step. And all only 30 minutes drive to Auckland on SH1.





FrancisJames said:


> And if that doesn't work there's always Australia just next door.
> 
> Kukura what does your wife do now and if you live in Orewa, which is quite a large place, which rural secondary schools are there to work at and why don't you work in town?


----------



## FrancisJames

Puhoi to Wellsford is a heck of a drive to be making every day on those sorts of roads, there are forever accidents in Dome Valley . Puhoi to North Shore isn't too bad if you set off early enough. 

But why don't you both work in Orewa, it must be a lot easier to get to?


----------



## kukura

You sound like a very negative person, eh. Is your glass always this empty.

You should try living on the positive side of life for a while its quite nice you know. Life's what you make it, if you want to see it as one long struggle then thats fine. 

Yes it is quite a long way, actually half as far as the journey I took everyday in the UK to work on roads that were worse than these roads. I appreciate that the roads are dangerous but there are idiots on every road. 

And as you say in your comments about the construction industry, you go where the jobs are. You should read the previous post fully and you'd realise why we don't live or work in Orewa itself. 

I'm not a problem sort of guy, wouldn't have got here if I was. Life can be challenging if you want it to be, or you can go with the flow and enjoy. 

Which one do you do?





FrancisJames said:


> Puhoi to Wellsford is a heck of a drive to be making every day on those sorts of roads, there are forever accidents in Dome Valley . Puhoi to North Shore isn't too bad if you set off early enough.
> 
> But why don't you both work in Orewa, it must be a lot easier to get to?


----------



## sdh080

FrancisJames said:


> Making comparisons to the UK are a big mistake, it's so far away and such a different country comparing the two is pointless.
> 
> NZ IS an expensive country, there's no getting away from that and if you have a large sum of money to move over with it really helps. *Who would want to buy a house for eight times their annual salary. Makes no sense.*
> 
> Low population = more space, less competition, more expensive, less public money for health care, schools, roads etc. It is both a curse and a blessing, it's fair to say


That's not an exclusive problem to NZ though is it?


----------



## FrancisJames

kukura said:


> You sound like a very negative person, eh. Is your glass always this empty.
> 
> You should try living on the positive side of life for a while its quite nice you know. Life's what you make it, if you want to see it as one long struggle then thats fine.
> 
> Yes it is quite a long way, actually half as far as the journey I took everyday in the UK to work on roads that were worse than these roads. I appreciate that the roads are dangerous but there are idiots on every road.
> 
> And as you say in your comments about the construction industry, you go where the jobs are. You should read the previous post fully and you'd realise why we don't live or work in Orewa itself.
> 
> I'm not a problem sort of guy, wouldn't have got here if I was. Life can be challenging if you want it to be, or you can go with the flow and enjoy.
> 
> Which one do you do?


I have learned to go with the flow which is why in the end I took the path of least resistance and came here to Australia  why make things harder than they needed to be?

I'm sorry if I come across as being a bit negative at times, I think that comes from living in New Zealand to be perfectly honest with you.

We looked Dairy Flat, Silverdale, Puhoi and Orewa for suitable places to set up home but it was incredibly difficult to find what we wanted within a reasonable distance of work and good schools at a price we could afford. 

It was just too expensive to buy a couple of acres and have the lifestyle we wanted in New Zealand without a very long commute for both us and our children. I've talked about this before with Topcat who said that anywhere north of Auckland is expensive. 

In the end we settled for a half a section in Murray's Bay, local so-so schools, a long commute into Auckland and having the sort of lives we had back in Britain.

Here we have all the space that we want, it didn't cost us and arm and a leg, we all have reasonable commutes to work and school and we're putting money aside for the first time in years!

I don't know why we didn't do it years ago :grouphug:


----------



## Yvonne.72

Interesting to hear that immigrants to New Zealand are having the same problems as us Kiwis.


----------



## kukura

Yep Australia is a lovely place, but don't kid yourself that it's cheap and you can buy everything you want to there.

We looked into moving to Australia, visited friends in Melbourne and travelled around quite alot. It seemed just as expensive as New Zealand to me, infact food seemed more expansive. House prices seemed a little bit cheaper, but only if you live miles away from anywhere (this was 2 years ago though so it might have changed now). Infact I was shocked at how expensive it was to stay there. It seemed very comparible to the UK in my eyes. 

When you make a decision to move to the otherside of the world its not just the financial side that you have to consider, yep you have to live, but when you get down to it, its amazing how little you can live with and still be happy. 

We have a longterm rental of about 26 arces in Puhoi, its lovely. The views are stunning here and the people are brilliant. It suits us fine at the moment and with two teachers salaries we have ample enough money to live comfortably and save money. 

So again its a matter of what you want out of life. Some people might like to spend money eating out in the city and all, and thats expensive no matter where you live, but for me walking the 4 dogs in the countryside across the hills where we live is everything I need. 

But it sounds like its all worked out for you in Australia though so good on you.

To all those people thinking of moving out this way:- Australia and New Zealand are two very different places, very different culture with very different people and they both have there prose and cons. If you are thinking of emigrating out this way go and visit both of them and then make your own mind up. 





FrancisJames said:


> I have learned to go with the flow which is why in the end I took the path of least resistance and came here to Australia  why make things harder than they needed to be?
> 
> I'm sorry if I come across as being a bit negative at times, I think that comes from living in New Zealand to be perfectly honest with you.
> 
> We looked Dairy Flat, Silverdale, Puhoi and Orewa for suitable places to set up home but it was incredibly difficult to find what we wanted within a reasonable distance of work and good schools at a price we could afford.
> 
> It was just too expensive to buy a couple of acres and have the lifestyle we wanted in New Zealand without a very long commute for both us and our children. I've talked about this before with Topcat who said that anywhere north of Auckland is expensive.
> 
> In the end we settled for a half a section in Murray's Bay, local so-so schools, a long commute into Auckland and having the sort of lives we had back in Britain.
> 
> Here we have all the space that we want, it didn't cost us and arm and a leg, we all have reasonable commutes to work and school and we're putting money aside for the first time in years!
> 
> I don't know why we didn't do it years ago :grouphug:


----------



## B & H

Hi Darran

Thanks for you reply, its great to hear of different experinces and views and starts to make us realise that yes, we can do this. There are many job opportnities for my other half in Aukland but the idea of a huge city keeps putting us off. Reading about where you live has made me realise Aukland is possibly something we should research more, so thank you. We have sold our property so thankfully do not have the stress of that. The next step for us is the medicals then fingers crossed some interviews. 

Thanks again, and we will definately give you a shout at some point between now and the move i'm sure!

Hayley 





kukura said:


> Hi Hayley,
> 
> I just read your post and have been meaning to write something about our experience in getting to New Zealand for a while, so this seemed a good opportunity.
> 
> Firstly, yes it is as good as it seems, infact as far as I'm concerned its better. Yes somethings are more challenging than others but there is always a solution and plenty of people to help you find it.
> 
> So we lived in a small village outside Milton Keynes, have 4 dogs and are both teachers. We started out 'Journey' about a year and a half ago I guess. Infact I would say that our life in the UK was probably as good as it was going to get, so people were suprised, to say the least when we announced we were going to live in New Zealand. Don't listen to the negative comments of people, the 'Ah we would have loved to do that but we have the ..... to think about and the ...' At the end of the day you're moving to a very positive country and the negativity, the almost jealous intentions of some people are best just ignored. (I say this as we were quite suprised at some poeples reactions to our news). We told everyone really early on in the process, for me the more I talked about living in New Zealand the more real it became.
> 
> In our minds there was no other outcome but to get full permenant residency, so this was always our goal. Yep gathering the paper work was sometimes long winded but I found that when you spoke to people and told them that you were moving to NZ they actually did things much quicker. Also the NZ immigration staff we really helpful, but its worth ringing them occassionally with a question just to remind them that you are still there, it sometimes triggers your case. Anyway we acheived our goal and what a happy day that was.
> 
> I won't say the organisation to get my wife and me and the 4 dogs over to New Zealand, and sort out the house, finances, TAX, and other affairs was easy because it wasn't. But you just need to write a long list and plod through. We didn't sell our house so we are renting it at the moment, so that was a bit of a headache getting it ready for renting, and filling in all the TAX forms and stuff. But at the end of the day this is just a process you just do it, don't get emmotionally invovled.
> 
> The most important thing is to make sure you have a celebration party before you go. After all the hard work preparing you need it and it really helps you forget the stresses of the process, if you can have more than one even better.
> 
> My wife came over to New Zealand 5 months before me, she had secured a part time, 6 month contract teaching French in the South of Auckland so in July she left NZ bound. Were we lucky that we had friends in Auckland she could stay with. This was a tough decision and was certainly emotionally hard, but it was the best thing we ever did. It allowed me to sort out the Uk end and gave her the freedom to get a foot hold in NZ for us. In a kind of way for me knowing the Papia was starting our new life in NZ helped me deal with closing down the old one in the UK, which was harder than I thought it would be I have to admit.
> 
> Her first impressions of New Zealand were very positive and really enjoyable, and she arrived in the winter. Driving Licence, IRD, bank cards, all sorted in a matter of minutes. (By the way if you haven't already set up a bank account its good to do so about 6 months before you get here, also transfer $50 or so to this account every month, that way you get some credit rating before you set foot in the country. This made things a lot easier for us when we needed to get phones and broadband sorted.)
> 
> The people she worked with were really supportive and very friendly and she is still in contact with them even though she no longer works with at the school. She managed to buy a car very easily, don't bring your car over its not worth the effort, unless its a classic car. The second hand car market is hugh over here so there is alway a car in what ever price range you want. Also an automatic is far better here that a manual, so many hills to climb. The sales people here were so layed back, not the pressure selling you sometimes get in the UK. MOT's are 6 monthly in NZ, by the way.
> 
> As we have a house still in the UK we decided to rent, but with 4 dogs you can imagine we were a little worried about finding somewhere. Certainly we had to do this once in the UK and it was a real headache and took ages to find somewhere. Anyway my wife managed to find us a lovely 3 bedroom house in a town called Puhoi, which is about 30 minutes north of the Auckland Harbour bridge. We are very rural and on the top of a hill, so the views are stunning. It didn't take her long, but you have to be prepared to take it there and then, as is the kiwi way. If you stop to think about it it will be gone.
> 
> So once this was sorted I booked the dogs and my flights ready to be in New Zealand on the 26th Novemeber for Christmas. Obviously I arrive in the summer and it was the first real sunshine they had had. It was so lovely stepping off the plane into the heat after leaving the minus tempertaures of the UK. Luckily I just missed out on the really cold temperatures. The dogs sailed through th eMAF checks and were all in good health at the end of the trip. Infact they fared better than me, the jet lag heit me for a few days and I was glad we had something sorted out before hand to sit and chill for a day or two. Again in a matter of minutes i sorted out driving licences, IRD numbers, bank cards... and everyone went out of the way to make it happen even if I didn't have everything I needed at the time.
> 
> I had applied for loads of school jobs in auckland when I was back in the UK but kept getting the same letter back saying thank you very much, your skills are very good and I'm sure you won't find a problem getting a job in New Zealand , but this time you have not been successful..... But after a month of this I made the decision to not bother applying from the UK, after speaking to my wifes Headteacher the decision to just get over and apply once I was here made more sense. I think this is also the case in most job sectors. It is very difficult for a Kiwi business to hire someone from another country they have to jump through many hoops to do it, and alot of them have had people not turn up ( for what ever reason) so they are nervous of making the committment. But when you are here you have shown a commitment to being in New Zealand and they'll bend over backwards to help you and nap you up. Once I was here it took me 2 weeks to secure a fulltime permant Maths teachers job in a rural secondary school (1 week of this I was jet lagged and sleeping). So just get yourselves here there is work to be found.
> 
> As for the life style, well I feel like I'm in heaven at the moment. I wake up every morning to the most beautiful views across to the rolling hills, native bush and the bay of Orewa. We are woken buy the sounds of the Tui, the Eagles soaring above our property. Its just stunning. If we drive for 10 minutes we are on the beach and there is alway plenty of room, you don't have to fight for a place even in the holiday season. If th ebeach is too busy, drive 5 minutes to another one there are so many to choose from, and all stunning to look at, clean. The roads are easy to drive (just watch out for the vans parked on the side of the road, they are normally speed cameras) and the traffic is minimal.
> 
> All in all I wish we had had the courage to do this years ago, I still have to pinch myself to make sure I'm not dreaming. My advice is don't worry about it just do it it doen't matter where you end up in NZ your going to love it. The charm of the people and sheer beauty of the country will just captivate you no matter where you are. Infact I'm finding it hard to imagine what my live was like back in the UK.
> 
> Have fun and enjoy the ride, remember its not just the end point that you should celebrate, celebrate the whole trip.
> 
> Give us a shout if you need any help at this end, May isn't that long away.
> 
> Darran:clap2:


----------



## B & H

Hi

Firstly congrats on your marriage, it sounds like you really are living the dream. We love the outdoors and one of the reasons we need to get out of the UK. Whilst there are some beautiful places here, if one day we do have a family, I want the kids to be able to play outside, something that is not on the agenda these days in the UK. The bay has always been on our list and I think will always be the desirable but we have the view at the moment that we will go wherever we have to in order to get us over to NZ and if its not where we want to live, then we will move later on. I'm sure moving across NZ will seem a breeze in comparison to moving halfway round the world! Thanks for your views and its great that it has been the best thing for you all to do. When we are more aware of where we will be relocating too, I will give you a shout.

Thanks again

Hayley  




jenswaters said:


> Hi Hayley
> 
> Kukura has it nailed...there will be negatives (I prefer to see them as "challenges"!!) to the move, and things that simply are not like in the UK (yeah, costs are more expensive, but with only 4.5 million people here as opposed to 76 million people in the UK, there isn't the demand for the competition). But this ISN'T the UK, so comparisons are often futile and pointless.
> 
> I am the happiest I have ever been in my life. I LOVE life in Tauranga (I have not lived anywhere else in NZ, though). It doesn't have the seasonal tourism of Mount Maunganui, but if I want to dip into it, then it is only a 10minute drive away. Our life is lived outdoors, even in the winter time. The kids went sailing on a blow up dingy, swimming in the sea, cycling, playing netball, rugby...you name it!!! Life here is VERY outdoors, and I have met nothing but the friendliest people who genuinely care about you. We got married here a week ago, and spent the time in the sunshine with our children playing in the sea throwing seaweed at each other. Just a fun place.
> 
> Give it a go..if you don't like it here, there are other places in NZ that can fill your needs


----------



## jenswaters

B & H said:


> Hi
> 
> Firstly congrats on your marriage, it sounds like you really are living the dream. We love the outdoors and one of the reasons we need to get out of the UK. Whilst there are some beautiful places here, if one day we do have a family, I want the kids to be able to play outside, something that is not on the agenda these days in the UK. The bay has always been on our list and I think will always be the desirable but we have the view at the moment that we will go wherever we have to in order to get us over to NZ and if its not where we want to live, then we will move later on. I'm sure moving across NZ will seem a breeze in comparison to moving halfway round the world! Thanks for your views and its great that it has been the best thing for you all to do. When we are more aware of where we will be relocating too, I will give you a shout.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Hayley


Hi Hayley

Good luck with your decisions. You will face some interesting opposition form people when you move, so ensure that you keep your dreams close to your heart, as this is what you will draw on time and time again when people question you and your motives (trust me, it can be hard)!!

Feel free to drop me a line anytime, and I will do everything I can to help

Jens


----------



## dawnclaremaddox

Equestrimom said:


> Hi Jen-
> Our family is in the process of working on our ITA. We are looking to relocate to New Plymouth in late December. My husband has a job offer already, so that helps, however, we have 6 children so the paperwork and move is that much more complicated. We are living in Kentucky, US and are definately looking for a simpler, more relaxed, less materialistic lifestyle. I found your comments helpful, realistic, yet positive. Thanks for sharing and perhaps we will meet up when we get there.
> 
> Barb


Hi there, 
Can you please let me know what it is like there as my husband has been offered a job. We recently had a holiday in NZ, went all round both islands and New Plymouth was the area he decided he would like to work. Your advice would be much appreciated.
Dawn


----------



## jenswaters

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Hi there,
> Can you please let me know what it is like there as my husband has been offered a job. We recently had a holiday in NZ, went all round both islands and New Plymouth was the area he decided he would like to work. Your advice would be much appreciated.
> Dawn


Hi Dawn

I can't comment on New Plymouth as I have not been there...I live in Tauranga. Some of my opinions on living here are based on weather and outdoor living, and I can't honestly say that this would be the case for New Plymouth. 
Is there anyone out there who is living in new Plymouth and can give advice on living there??


----------



## topcat83

jenswaters said:


> Hi Dawn
> 
> I can't comment on New Plymouth as I have not been there...I live in Tauranga. Some of my opinions on living here are based on weather and outdoor living, and I can't honestly say that this would be the case for New Plymouth.
> Is there anyone out there who is living in new Plymouth and can give advice on living there??


I've only stayed in New Plymouth on holiday, but it seems a nice little town. It's on the West Coast though so expect it to be wetter than the East.


----------



## Alisonmusic

*Relief work*



jenswaters said:


> Hey Jane
> 
> Congrats on making the decision to move out here. Any advice I can give you (both positive and negative) then feel free. I am still in the process of finding my feet, both in terms of work and curriculum. If you private message me I can give you Skype name and we can chat (have already been chatting to Kukura)!!
> 
> Stay positive


Hi

I've been teaching in Auckland for just over a year now and we plan to move to Tauranga in the New Year. I'm trying to find out how to get relief work but can't find any agencies to contact, do you know of any in the area or anyone who could help? 

Thanks,
Alison


----------



## jenswaters

Alisonmusic said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been teaching in Auckland for just over a year now and we plan to move to Tauranga in the New Year. I'm trying to find out how to get relief work but can't find any agencies to contact, do you know of any in the area or anyone who could help?
> 
> Thanks,
> Alison


We don't use agencies over here in Tauranga. Everything is done directly with the school. My recommendation is to turn up with your CV and go banging on the Principal's door at the end of January. This is pretty much the only way of getting in. A list of all the schools is available on tki or Ministry of Education website.

Jen


----------

